# [Heisec] Hintergrund: iPhone als Passwortspion



## Newsfeed (15 Juli 2011)

Forscher zeigen, wie eine iPhone-App Nutzer von Touchscreen-Geräten bei der Passworteingabe ausspioniert.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

